# Clipboard speicher



## millinär (18. Aug 2006)

ich will einen ClipBoard speicher machen der immer wenn das ClipBoard ein TextAunfnimmt 
diesen Text z.b. in einem TextArea ausgibt aber ich weis nicht wie ich rausbekomme ob ein Programm den inhalt der Zwischenablage ersetzt hat


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist regelmäßiges Abprüfen des aktuellen Inhalts.


----------



## RawBit (26. Aug 2006)

das is schonmal die ausgabe

```
Clipboard sysClip = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
Transferable trans = sysClip.getContents( null );
      data = (String) trans.getTransferData (DataFlavor.stringFlavor );
JTextArea text = new JTextArea(data);
add(text);
```

du könntest die textarea auch unsichtbar machen, darin den text speichern und so überprüfen ob sich der text geändert hat..


----------

